# Hurst Dual-Gate / His-Hers Schematic



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Team:

I realize the info on the link (below) is kind of Olds specific, but does anyone see anything glaringly inaccurate regarding the same model used in our GTO's? I have a his/her's in my 1968 and I am looking to clean it up, and possibly rebuild it. 

Looking at this schematic (Hurst Dual/Gate Shifter), I think I am missing:

1. Selector Indicator Lamp Housing (part no. 5710)
2. Combination Switch Neutral Sfaty & Back-Up Light (part no. 5705)
3. Various screws and misc. hardware.

Does anyone know if there is a decent rebuild kit for this shifter?

Thanks,

SOFGOAT


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

It appears Hurst has a rebuild program: http://www.hurst-shifters.com/wp-content/uploads/HurstRebuildForm.pdf

Does $175 for an OEM Dual/Gate rebuild sound fair? I'm guessing their caveat could get a little expensive: 

_"The charges above cover inspection and replacement of worn parts. Damaged, modified, missing or unusable components are extra. Excessively rusted or damaged shifters may not be rebuildable. Not responsible for parts that break during disassembly. Call for prices on any Hurst shifter not listed above."_

SOFGOAT


----------

